

Otrera Games Kickstarter - OtreraGames
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/757311659/otrera-game-builder

======
OtreraGames
Games today are made by big companies, programmers, and affluent people with a
lot of time and money. There are millions of people around the world who would
love to create their own games but have no resources to get started.

Otrera Technology is a startup founded in Long Island, NY in September of
2014. It is solely owned by Jonathan Bethune, a Jamaican-American software
engineer formerly based in New York City.

Otrera Technology is developing a browser-based toolkit for creating game
manuals and blueprints. It would provide the user with a number of templates
and forms for taking a rough idea about a game, and creating the actual
content and rules in a structured, well-formatted manner.

The program includes a number of analytical tools for testing and balancing a
game engine. This is potentially an extremely disruptive feature for the
tabletop gaming industry, as card and board game developers today rely on
expensive, time-consuming, and imprecise playtesting for their games.

Originally meant to help people create pen and paper games, the Otrera
software can also be used to design electronic games for phones, consoles, and
computers. Users will be able to patent and sell the manuals they create to
publishers and developers, or even use the generated blueprints to code the
game themselves.

Otrera currently exists as a command-line app as the user interface is still
in development. In order to create a complete and user-friendly web service,
Otrera Technology is seeking funding via a Kickstarter campaign. You can visit
the Kickstarter campaign here: www.kickstarter.com

Otrera is a timely invention given the recent GamerGate turmoil and the
growing polarization between consumers and the companies that serve them.
Otrera’s tagline is “Democratizing Game Development,” precisely because it
hopes to give people the power to compete with the established players in the
gaming industry.

Otrera will allow typically under-represented communities to create their own
games instead of waiting for big corporations to do so. This will help break
down barriers and add voices to an industry plagued with incumbency and
monolithic thinking.

For more information on Otrera, please visit: otrera.com

